
FitBit Data Just Undermined a Woman's Rape Claim - smoyer
http://fusion.net/story/158292/fitbit-data-just-undermined-a-womans-rape-claim/
======
acqq
That "just" is from (2015), and it was posted before here too.

------
smoyer
This is an interesting juxtaposition to the story about a FitBit helping ER
doctors diagnose a patients heart condition.

